
Ask HN: Recommendations for a Ubuntu Laptop - lappet
Hi HN, I am looking to buy a new laptop that works well with Ubuntu. I know Dell has been selling laptops preloaded with Ubuntu for a few years now - but there are so many options I am confused. I really need to upgrade my 8 year HP - any suggestions are appreciated.
======
mayamatrix
Been following this topic for a while and the top contenders invariably end up
being the Lenovo ThinkPad line and the Dell XPS series.

Personally I moved to a Purism this year and have been very happy.

------
Elect2
[https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/](https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/)

------
Tetragrammaton
[https://system76.com/laptops](https://system76.com/laptops)

